# s. rhom?



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

just want to se what everyone thinks this is...


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

looks like a young rhom to me


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Does not look like a rhom to me. Whats up with the white color, no spots? How big is the fish? Has red eyes already.....thats a crazy looking fish, I will wait for the more knowledable people to make a determination.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

maybe you are right xenon, it does have a black dot behind its gills like a caribe........ but its not a caribe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Its probably a rhom but I just dont know for sure. Usually I can say...."ah, nice rhom"....but for this one I cant. I will wait for the experts to make a determination though as I really am not sure. It could just be a weird picture.... Knowing Jesse's past troubles with whoever he bought this from, I wouldnt doubt if it was again incorrectly identified....

Others,







or







?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Does not look like a rhom to me. Whats up with the white color, no spots? How big is the fish? Has red eyes already.....thats a crazy looking fish, I will wait for the more knowledable people to make a determination.


 he is about 5 inches long and i got him from Shark Aquarium today


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yea! tell me about it. every fish i buy is a diff species as to what it was sold to me as. hopefully its a rhom and my luck has changed


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SA is pretty good about labeling its fish, especially at 5". Body shape and tail look like a rhom so I say "nice rhom".


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cant be A Rhom.. the dorsal fins are way too back. I have to say an S. Altuvi.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm already dissecting that one. At first glance & remark thought it was S. marginatus after I lightened the image, then I brightened all the way and found the distinctive blank band and what appears to be a thin hyaline edge almost like S. spilopleura. So I'm not sure, but not S. rhombeus. The other interesting thing about this fish is the dorsal fin. It not only sits back as mentioned but appears to have the anal fin forward such as those found on S. brandtii. A better pic would help.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

his fins are a little bit ragged. i tried to take better pics and hopefully i can get them to post ( ireduced the image size)


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

pic 2

IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thse pics prolly arent much more help


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i dont know what happened to that last pic. it WAS the whole fish


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

JesseD said:


> i dont know what happened to that last pic. it WAS the whole fish


 oops. well it looks okay now. the image was cut in half


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Look at this.

Unknown piranas


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

WHat are those worms in the background? Is that safe for the fish??


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those are mealworms that i tossed in there to see if he would eat anything. still hasnt eaten since i got it


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

here is another pic...


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

im goin to say it is a medinai, some of them have a black spot behind the gill and a longer body...


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought S. Medinai did not have red eyes.

~Dj


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I like it whatever it is. 
Nice looking Fish.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

dunno, but it's a nice one.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

phensway said:


> im goin to say it is a medinai, some of them have a black spot behind the gill and a longer body...


 My Rhom also has humeral spots that fad and appear from here and there.

|I still think its an Altuvei..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hey frank? This is similiar to that Serrasalmus Altispinnis that we were looking at last month on fishpost possibly. This fish has the forward eye and slightly angeled jaws that i was associating with the S. Rohm (gibbus) morph. The fish we were comparing also had a slightly yellow/orange gill plate when they were younger but were for the most part a light color, although i believed that fish darkened up quite a bit in later years. This is now the 5th piranha i have seen with that same eye / facial structure.

Im going with Altispinnis.

This fish has no resemblence to S. Altuvei IMO.


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

very hard to say from some of these pictures, but I am leaning towards the Xingu rhom or a variant from the same region that is commonly called the "diamond" rhom.

I will post some pics of fish that I just got in as well, I received 5-10" fish, all appear to be realted to this one in many ways. Fishermen generally sell to any exporter that will buy when they return with a catch, so if just recently imported, makes me lean in that direction even more.

also looking at the ventrals, looks more closely to rhombeus than altispinis to me, still tough to look at the pics and have a really clear pic.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

OPEFE, Altispinis


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I would have to agree with you if it were not for the unique eye placement which seems to be showing up more often. The xingu rohms typical will not have that upward slant in their snout from any pictures that i have seen. If your new shipment is gonna look like this one, everyone should be really happy. These guys look awesome. Now if we could only figure out what they are.

In this case the pictures may not be telling the whole story as the glass may be distorting the length of the fish. Your right about the variation in the ventrals, but i have no doubt that this fish is identically to the one that matt(elongatus) has.


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

I agree, that is why I am thinking it is more toward the Diamond, they appear much the same as the pics as maturing, I will try to get the pics of others that I have at various sizes and post them to my site, maybe that will help.

QUESTION:

in a few of the pics the highly reflective scales can be seen, in most of the smaller "diamonds" this is the case that they have not fully displayed this reflective feature until maturing a bit

*to the owner:* does this fish appear to be more reflective, and similar in that way to the Serrasalmus _spilopleura_ CF?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Here is some pics to help us... this is Matts fish that I believe frank thought was altispinis


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Now here is his Diamond Rohm


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

nice pic of a mature fish, notice the subdued humeral blotch even in the adult?

I think all that can be said at present is to wait for maybe a better pic of this guy with better lighting. Also, let me get to my facility and check the fish there to make another visual comparrison.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

...and its really hard to tell when you are comparing a fat captive fish, with one that was just imported and relatively lean. This guys needs sometime, then we will see what he looks like. But the 1st fish i posted has since turned black for the record.


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

glad to have had this last little discussion with you BD, this is the fun and examination and learning experience I enjoy


----------

